# Red Blinking Light on Dell 1505 Laptop



## Chef1 (Jul 26, 2012)

The power access light on my Dell 1505 blinks red constantly with or without the power cord. The laptop works fine. but s the blinking light an early warning. It's been blinking for two weeks..


----------



## cl-scott (Jul 5, 2012)

That, I do believe, means that your battery has failed. Try taking the battery out and see if the "problem" goes away. If yes, replace the battery if you like, but do not put it back in your laptop, take it somewhere for proper disposal.


----------



## sylvesterprabhu (Jul 27, 2012)

Hi Chef1, My Name is Sylvester P. I am from Dell Social Media and Outreach Team. As I can see that you have mentioned that the power access light on your Dell 1505 Dell machine blinks red. That refers to the battery not holding its charge or the battery has reached an end of life. You can try the above steps which Scott has mentioned and along with that you can try the below steps as well and reply back if it has fixed the problem.

1. When the system is booted to windows, kindly right click on the Battery Icon at the right bottom corner of the screen and select Dell Battery Meter.
2. Once you click on Dell Battery Meter, it'll give you a box where you will have different tabs.
3. Out of which kindly click on the tab which says Battery Health and check if the battery is Performing Normally or End of Usable Life.
4. If the battery says End of Usable Life, then you might have to purchase a battery as the Battery is not covered under the warranty after the 1st year of Purchase even though you have an extended warranty.

Kindly follow the above steps and do reply with the results.

Thanks & Regards
Dell_Sylvester_P
Dell Social Media Responder


----------



## Chef1 (Jul 26, 2012)

Thanks all. It looks like I need a new battery.


----------

